# 58662 w/ 58350



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 19, 2008)

Per CCI 58350 (Chromotubaton) is bundled into 58662. When would it be appriopriate to break out?

Thanks!


----------



## dmaec (Aug 19, 2008)

you can; if it's appropriate to do so (if the second procedure meets the qualifications for using the .59 modifier) - the .59 modifier would go on the 58350
_{that's my opinion onthe posted matter}_


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Donna.  
After endometriosis fulguration of the uterus, ovaries, fallopian tubes, pelvic side wall and posterior cul-de-sac. 

"dilute indigo carmen was advanced into the acorn cannula, in through the uterine cavity and out the fallopian tubes. Both tubes noted to be patient"

Would this warrant 58350-59?


----------



## garmab06 (Aug 25, 2008)

Per CCI edits  it is not bundling  but in order to bill 58350 needs a modifier 59 to bill correctly with 58662.


----------

